# Unterschied zw. synchronen/asynchronen web services



## djui (23. Jun 2006)

hi!

wo liegt der unterschied zwischen synchronen und asynchronen web services? 
ich verwende aktuell gerade nämlich einen asynchronen, der mir probleme bereitet, bei den synchronen habe ich keine probleme. das größte problem ist jedoch, dsas ich mich bei web services nicht auskenne und die web services nur zur verfügung gestellt bekomme und weiterverwende.

vielen dank für die antwort
lg
christoph


----------



## tini (23. Jun 2006)

Nicht dass ich sonderlich bewandert wäre bei Web Services. Aber der Unterschied sollte folgender sein:

*synchron*
Service-Client sendet Request an Web Service und wartet mit der Ausführung des weiteren Codes, bis eine Antwort gekommen ist.

*asynchron*
Service-Client sendet Request an Web Service und installiert einen Listener, der aktiviert wird, sobald eine Antwort kommt. Also eher nachrichtengesteuert. Nach diesem Prinzip funktioniert auch AJAX, *A*synchronous *JAX*.


----------

